
Ask HN: Statistical Comparison of Startup Survival in Recession - lsiebert
I&#x27;m curious what statistical comparison might exist of startup survival during the last recession, based on particular factors.<p>Things that occur to me: 
method of making money (various freemium flavors&#x2F;paid subscriber&#x2F;ad supported)
Who was the target customer&#x2F;user?
Was the company selling a new type of service or product, or an improved version of an existing service&#x2F;product?
======
hoof_marks
Working in the financial industry from 2007 to 2009 the time when recession
was at its deepest, i can tell you consumers had their hands burnt and fried
to ashes after the markets tanked. So much that talking about investments
would get their eyes wet and they would swear never to put money in the
markets.

But just as markets revived post 2010 people again blindly started writing
checks as per what their consultant advised. Although by this time I had moved
out of the industry.

The malady is that individuals never show interest in actually learning how to
make investments. And they go by heresay and greed.

I got offers to set up a financial trading terminal but as i fundamentally
don't believe in trading as opposed to investments, I refused and preferred to
relinquish my consultancy job.

